# Wagner's Ring by Opera North



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

https://www.operanorth.co.uk/the-ring-cycle/

I just discovered this. I have watched Das Rhinegold, and the first act of Die Walkure so far, and I love it.

I had to share in case any one else here did not know about it. I will write a deeper review when I finish watching them all, but I think it is safe to say that all Wagnerites should give it a try.


----------



## McCall3 (Nov 18, 2020)

I just finished this Opera North production, and watching it (along with listening to the Barenboim recording) was my introduction to The Ring and to Wagner. I’m quite new to opera so I don’t have enough experience to really review or compare the singing and music, but I do know that I really enjoyed this production. I was initially looking for a big, traditionally staged Ring, but wasn’t able to find one that looked appealing to me. This Opera North production is very minimally staged and acted, basically all right in front of the orchestra, and in the absence of a traditionally staged production, I found it to be a good second choice in that the minimal staging allowed me to use my imagination. I didn’t like the singers in the role of Siegfried, but other than that I loved it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks like a fascinating Ring production. I'll have to put it on my to-watch list.


----------

